# DD externe qui ne monte plus



## hellrider (12 Novembre 2012)

Bonjour,

J'ai un problème avec mon disque dur externe WD my passport (1TO, autoalimenté, 2 partitions : 1 timemachine et 1EXFAT).

Hier un message d'erreur "le périphérique n'a pas été déconnecté correctement" est apparu alors que mon DD était branché, et que je n'y touchais pas.
je débranche et je rebranche et là mon DD avait "disparu" : il ne monte pas dans le finder, et n'apparaît pas dans l'utilitaire de disque. Les 2 partitions ont disparus. Il m'était déjà arrivé de ne pas éjecter correctement l'une des partitions, elle apparaissait en grisé dans l'utilitaire et une simple vérification corrigeait le problème.

Quand je le branche il s'allume, et il a l'air de tourner normalement ...

Voici les différentes tentatives que j'ai effectuée pour faire apparaitre à nouveau mon DD:
1) brancher le DD sur un pc, après installation des pilotes il apparaît dans "périphérique et imprimante" mais impossible d'y accéder.
2) J'ai téléchargé le logiciel "WDFirmwareUpdater" sur le site de la marque du DD, un coup il me dit "disque dur vérouillé", un coup j'accepte les CGU et ensuite plus rien il tente une mise à jour sans fin...
3) Dans "information système" de mon mac, le DD apparaît dans USB, mais je ne peux pas en faire grand chose ...

là je suis bloqué, je ne sais pas quoi tenter de plus ....! 
J'ai fait des recherches sur le forum, j'ai vu le sujet en tête de forum a propos des DD autoalimenté. Pensez vous qu'une alimentation en Y pour utiliser 2 USB pourrait "booster" mon DD et le faire monter ? 

Des idées ? merci d'avance pour votre aide.

JB


----------



## Pascal 77 (13 Novembre 2012)

Ben ta recherche n'a pas du être très "recherchée" ? J'ai donné la réponse à exactement la même question que la tienne il y a moins de deux semaines ! 

Alors, one more time : tu as fait tout ce qu'il fallait pour bousiller la table de partitions de ton disque, donc pas étonnant qu'elle l'ait été (bousillée).

Indépendamment du fait qu'on ne *doit* pas partitionner un disque de sauvegarde (qui ne *doit* servir à rien d'autre que la sauvegarde), on ne *peut* pas créer une partition "PC" sur un disque Time Machine, le résultat final en est inexorablement celui que tu constates sur ton disque.

Explication : un disque Time Machine doit avoir, outre son format "Mac OS étendu", un schéma de table de partition de type "Tableau de partition GUID". La plupart des versions de Windows ne supportent elles que le schéma de partition "Master Boot Record" (MBR en abrégé), et vont, petit à petit, détuire la table de partition d'un disque présentant un schéma différent (en y inscrivant des informations en "langage" MBR, pour dire les choses simplement).

Donc maintenant, tu n'as plus qu'à re-formater ton disque, après avoir, le cas échéant, fait usage d'un logiciel tel que Data Rescue (payant) ou Photorec (gratuit) pour récupérer les données de ta partition exFAT (les données de ta partition Time Machine étant supposées exister toujours sur le disque original).


----------



## hellrider (13 Novembre 2012)

Merci beaucoup pour cette réponse et désolé si tu avais déjà répondu à cette question récemment !

J'ai téléchargé phototec, installé, lu les tutos (là http://dosjones.free.fr/Infos/Tuto.pdf et sur le site de la marque) mais rien a faire, mon DD n'apparaît pas dans la liste des disques disponibles lors de la première étape ... 

dans le tuto http://dosjones.free.fr/Infos/Tuto.pdf, le disque dur sur lequel il récupère des données apparaît dans l'utilitaire de disque ... mais ce n'est pas le cas pour moi ... est ce que c'est une bonne raison pour que le logiciel ne fonctionne pas ??

Sinon, j'ai l'impression que mon DD commence à faire un bruit anormal ... c'est peut être parceque j'arrête pas de faire des manips dessus que je m'en rend compte... 

J'ai lu ici : http://forums.macg.co/peripheriques...onnu-mais-fait-tic-tic-tic-tic-1202404-2.html que le leger tic tic tic pourrait venir d'une sous alimentation ... Même sous alimenté un disque apparait dans l'utilitaire ??? si je voulais le brancher avec un cable en Y, n'importe quel cable fonctionnerait, ou il en faut un special pour le DD ?
Le bridge serait il HS ?

Merci d'avance


----------



## Pascal 77 (14 Novembre 2012)

hellrider a dit:


> Merci beaucoup pour cette réponse et désolé si tu avais déjà répondu à cette question récemment !
> 
> J'ai téléchargé phototec, installé, lu les tutos (là http://dosjones.free.fr/Infos/Tuto.pdf et sur le site de la marque) mais rien a faire, mon DD n'apparaît pas dans la liste des disques disponibles lors de la première étape ...
> 
> ...



Ouh là, l'avalanche de questions  avec incohérence intégrée :affraid:

Bon alors déjà, le disque, il apparait, ou il n'apparait pas, dans "Utilitaire de disque" ? Parce que ) propos de Photorec, tu dis qu'il n'apparait pas, et à propos de "tic tic tic", tu laisse entendre qu'il apparait 

"tic tic tic", ça peut être un signe de sous alimentation, mais dans ce cas, le disque n'apparait pas dans "Utilitaire de disque, et est juste détecté comme périphérique non identifié dans "Infos système Apple". Cela dit, là, je parle bien de "tic tic tic" discret, hein, "shhhhhhtttt clac clac clac" assez fort, là, c'est autre chose, et sauf à ce qu'elles vaillent le coup d'y investir 1500 à 2500  pour les récupérer, tu peux dire adieu à tes données.

Pour le câble en Y, il n'y en a pas de spéciaux, mais je te recommande plutôt de te procurer un "raccord en Y" sur lequel tu pourras brancher n'importe quel câble USB, permettant ainsi son emploi, même avec certains disques dont la connectique (côté disque) n'est pas standard.


----------



## hellrider (14 Novembre 2012)

Bonjour, je me suis visiblement mal exprimé !

J'ai dit dans mon premier message que mon disque n'apparaît pas dans utilitaire de disque, mais il est bien visible dans informations système ! Vu ton explication, une sous alimentation est possible dans ce cas !

Par contre, j'ai branché mon disque sur plusieurs PC (fixe et portable), qui sont "censé" délivrer plus que les 500ma des ports USB du mac, et il n'apparaît pas ...!

Pour finir, si le DD n'apparaît pas dans l'utilitaire de disque, Photorec ne sert a rien si j'ai bien suivi !?

Merci encore pour l'aide !

pour le câble en Y, c'est ce type de câble http://www.ppctechs.com/images/items/USB-YCABLE01.jpg ?!


----------



## Pascal 77 (14 Novembre 2012)

hellrider a dit:


> Bonjour, je me suis visiblement mal exprimé !
> 
> J'ai dit dans mon premier message que mon disque n'apparaît pas dans utilitaire de disque, mais il est bien visible dans informations système ! Vu ton explication, une sous alimentation est possible dans ce cas !



Oui, pour info, voici comment apparait un disque "sous alimenté" dans ISA :



et le même correctement alimenté ;





hellrider a dit:


> Par contre, j'ai branché mon disque sur plusieurs PC (fixe et portable), qui sont "censé" délivrer plus que les 500ma des ports USB du mac, et il n'apparaît pas ...!



il est possible que tu aies mis en évidence la différence entre "plus" et "assez" 



hellrider a dit:


> Pour finir, si le DD n'apparaît pas dans l'utilitaire de disque, Photorec ne sert a rien si j'ai bien suivi !?



Là, je ne sais pas, utilisateur de Data Rescue, je n'ai jamais même lu le tuto de Joël (Dos Jones), et encore moins utilisé Photorec. Cela dit, si ton problème est bien un problème d'alim, le disque apparaitra, et s'il est bien endommagé, alors Photorec sera ton ami.



hellrider a dit:


> pour le câble en Y, c'est ce type de câble http://www.ppctechs.com/images/items/USB-YCABLE01.jpg ?!



Vala ! C'est pas un "câble" mais un "raccord", plus pratique à mon avis (il te permet d'utiliser les câbles USB fournis avec les disques). J'en ai un comme ça en permanence branché avec la prise "principale" sur mon MBP, et la prise "alimentation" sur un hub USB alimenté.


----------



## hellrider (14 Novembre 2012)

Ok merci pour le tuyau !

voici ce qui apparaît dans Infos Système :





Ca ressemble au cas "sous alimenté" si ce n'est que contrairement à ton exemple dans mon cas le courant requis et disponible est le même !

Je vais trouver un raccord en Y, en espérant que cela corrige mon problème ...!

Si entre temps un spécialiste passe par là pour me confirmer que je ne pourrai pas faire grand chose tant que le DD n'apparaît pas dans ISA, je suis preneur !


----------



## Pascal 77 (15 Novembre 2012)

hellrider a dit:


> Si entre temps un spécialiste passe par là pour me confirmer que je ne pourrai pas faire grand chose tant que le DD n'apparaît pas dans ISA, je suis preneur !



Je dirais, à priori, que tant que tu ne verra pas ton disque apparaitre dans Utilitaire de disque (même seul, sans aucune partition visible), ni Photorec, ni Data Rescue ne pourront rien pour toi, faute de pouvoir y accéder.

Cela dit, si c'est bien un problème d'alimentation, alors, il y a des chances que tu n'aies besoin d'aucun de ces deux là, mais si tu veux que ça dure, dépêche toi de supprimer ce vilain système de partitions "mixtes", parce que tot ou tard, il finira par te créer des problèmes. Utiliser "normalement" en plus des sauvegardes un disque de sauvegarde est aussi une source inépuisable de graves déconvenues !


----------



## hellrider (15 Novembre 2012)

merci pour tous ces conseils, maintenant que j'ai lu plusieurs messages et discussion du forum, j'ai bien saisi que la partition DATA/sauvegarde était une grosse bourde !

Dès que j'ai un raccord double USB je reviens mettre un petit message pour vous dire si je suis sauvé/ou non ! Et ensuite je reformate tout après avoir récupéré mes données, j'achète un DD spécial qui me servira QUE pour time machine et j'évite ainsi de nouveaux problèmes !

Merci encore en tout cas, j'espère que le problème sera vite réglé !


----------



## Rübi (16 Novembre 2012)

Bonsoir Hellrider

J'ai exactement le même problème que vous sur un DD WD 500GO. Mais je n'ai pas de partition, je l'ai formaté pour Mac, il a marché nickel plusieurs jours et puis lors d'un transfère il y a eu plantage et impossible déjecter le disque, je l'ai donc débranché et depuis plus rien.

Alors si c'est un problème d'alim je trouve ça ridicule de vendre du matos avec des câbles qui n'alimentent rien, bref...je compatis et jattends des nouvelles.

Si vous avez des news je suis preneur.


Merci


----------



## Pascal 77 (16 Novembre 2012)

Rübi a dit:


> Alors si c'est un problème d'alim je trouve ça ridicule de vendre du matos avec des câbles qui n'alimentent rien, bref...je compatis et jattends des nouvelles.



Le problème vient du fait que l'USB n'est absolument pas adapté à la connexion de disques durs, et pas uniquement pour des raisons d'alimentation (à propos de ces dernières, je te renvoie à ce fil épinglé en tête de forum).

Le problème, c'est que le port IEEE1394 (connu sur Mac sous le nom de "Firewire"), qui lui est précisément fait pour relier des périphériques rapides, revenait plus cher que le port USB, tant côté ordi que côté disque, donc, quand l'USB2 est apparu, les fabricants ont sauté sur l'occasion pour alimenter leur guerre des prix, mais il n'en reste pas moins vrai qu'un disque USB reste une aberration technique, l'USB, qu'il soit 1 ou 2 est fait pour connecter beaucoup de périphériques lents, mais pas des périphériques rapides comme les disques, car il utilise un principe de partage arithmétique de la bande passante (en USB2, tu branches un clavier, une souris et un disque sur un contrôleur, ils ont droit chacun à 160 Mb/s de bande passante, ce dont clavier et souris n'ont que faire, alors que le disque lui aurait bien besoin de plus), et il n'y a aucune gestion des collisions de paquets (qui doivent donc systématiquement ré-émis, divisant encore au mmoins par 2 la bande passante effectivement disponible). Le Firewire, lui, gère ces collisions, et d'autre part, fournit une gestion dynamique de la bande passante, ce qui fait qu'une copie de fichiers entre deux disques chaînés sur le même port Firewire se fait à peine moins vite que d'un des disques vers le disque interne (j'ai fait des tests : 44 Mo/s effectifs entre les deux disques externes contre 46 Mo/s entre un des disques externes et le disque interne, pour une vitesse maximale théorique de 50 Mo/s).


----------



## hellrider (16 Novembre 2012)

J'ai réussi à me procurer un cable USB en Y, et malheureusement aucune amélioration ... le disque est toujours invisible dans l'utilitaire .. et rien n'a changé dans ISA ...

Par contre plus de tic tic tic quand le DD tourne c'est un plus ...!


----------



## Pascal 77 (16 Novembre 2012)

hellrider a dit:


> J'ai réussi à me procurer un cable USB en Y, et malheureusement aucune amélioration ... le disque est toujours invisible dans l'utilitaire .. et rien n'a changé dans ISA ...
> 
> Par contre plus de tic tic tic quand le DD tourne c'est un plus ...!



Alors là, il ne reste que deux hypothèses : soit c'est le disque, soit c'est le bridge. la disparition du "tic tic" oriente mon pronostic sur le bridge, mais c'est "vu de loin", difficile d'être péremptoire.

À moins que ce que tu t'es procuré ne soit pas un "câble" en Y, mais un "raccord en Y" et que tu aies continué à utiliser le même câble USB branché sur ce raccord au lieu du Mac. Dans ce cas, on aurait aussi la possibilité que le câble ait un problème.


----------



## hellrider (16 Novembre 2012)

j'ai pas compris la fin de ton message ...
Mon câble est un "raccord" oui avec un prise femelle et deux prise males à l'autre extrémité que je branché sur le mac ...!
De toute manière j'ai cherché sur le net, il existe pas de vrai câble en Y pour WD donc j'avais pas le choix ! 


Si c'est le bridge j'ai plus qu'à démonter le disque et m'en procurer un ???


----------



## Pascal 77 (16 Novembre 2012)

Donc, il y a une possibilité pour que ça soit ton câble, qui soit endommagé. C'est pour ça que je posais la question "câble ou raccord ?"


----------



## hellrider (16 Novembre 2012)

J'ai un raccord tout neuf mais le câble est l'orignal ...

Cependant, quand j'ai découvert le bug j'ai testé un autre câble et il ne se passait rien ... mais je n'ai pas fait l'essai : nouveau câble + nouveau raccord ...

bref faut tester si je comprends bien, mais j'ai pas vraiment de raison que le câble soit HS il ne lui est rien arrivé de particulier ...!


----------



## Pascal 77 (16 Novembre 2012)

hellrider a dit:


> j'ai pas vraiment de raison que le câble soit HS il ne lui est rien arrivé de particulier ...!



Sans doute, mais ça ne démontre rien, et c'est l'élément le plus facile à tester, et probablement le maillon le plus faible de la chaîne !


----------



## hellrider (17 Novembre 2012)

Bon ba je vais refaire un essai ...! Petite question : dans ISA, quand je branche mon DD sur les 2 ports USB, est ce qu'il doit apparaître sur les 2 ports ??? car ce n'est pas le cas !


----------



## Pascal 77 (17 Novembre 2012)

hellrider a dit:


> Bon ba je vais refaire un essai ...! Petite question : dans ISA, quand je branche mon DD sur les 2 ports USB, est ce qu'il doit apparaître sur les 2 ports ??? car ce n'est pas le cas !



Non, seulement sur le port de la prise principale, la seconde prise n'est pas raccordée aux canaux de données, seulement à l'alimentation électrique.

Si tu regardes à l'intérieur d'une prise USB, tu vois 4 contacts côtes à côtes : les deux intérieurs, ce sont les données, et les deux extérieurs, l'alimentation électrique. Sur la prise "secondaire" du Y, seuls les deux extérieurs sont reliés, les "intérieurs" sont "en l'air").


----------



## hellrider (17 Novembre 2012)

OK ! Merci pour toutes ces infos ...! je vais tenter de brancher a nouveau mon disque à l'aide d'un autre câble ...!


----------



## hellrider (19 Novembre 2012)

Bon et bien après test avec un nouveau câble ... aucun changement ... Et j'ai testé mon câble, avec un autre DD, et là ça fonctionne donc le câble est hors de cause! 

Mon câble est en USB3, compatible USB2, quand je le branche sur un raccord USB2, ça devrait pas poser de problème ...?

Donc maintenant je m'oriente vers le bridge si j'ai bien compris ....? la prochaine étape c'est le démontage ...?


----------



## Pascal 77 (19 Novembre 2012)

hellrider a dit:


> Bon et bien après test avec un nouveau câble ... aucun changement ...!
> 
> Donc maintenant je m'oriente vers le bridge si j'ai bien compris ....? la prochaine étape c'est le démontage ...?



Voilà, faut ouvrir le boîtier, et ensuite (en dehors d'utiliser le disque en interne), tu as trois options :

1) L'option "légère" (utile en dépannage, mais pas "top pour une utilisation normale)

2) L'option "intermédiaire" (pratique si tu dois utiliser alternativement plusieurs disques, ça te permet d'acheter des internes moins chers, et il en existe même qui peuvent recevoir deux disques.

3) acheter un boîtier vide pour y mettre ton disque.


----------



## hellrider (19 Novembre 2012)

Ok merci beaucoup !
Donc si je pars la dessus j'ai un peu la rolls des docks
http://www.macway.com/fr/product/22...3-dock-usb-30-esata-firewire-800400-2535.html

je peux mettre ce que je veux comme DD, et choisir entre de l'USB ou du FIREWIRE et donc les vitesses de transfert de data ?


----------



## Pascal 77 (19 Novembre 2012)

C'est une option, après, le choix du modèle, ça dépend comme toujours du résultat de la recherche du meilleur compromis entre le besoin et le budget (mais j'aime bien aussi les modèles où on peut mettre deux disques) !


----------



## hellrider (19 Novembre 2012)

Et si je met mon disque dans la tour d'un vieux Pc pour voir si va fonctionne avant d'acheter un dock c'est une mauvaise idée ? (Risque de destruction des données ??)

je viens de voir également que 
_Mise à jour 2012: Pour les disques durs Western Digital 2.5 et 3.5 pouces en usb 3.0 ainsi que les disques durs Seagate en 3.5 pouces uniquement, il faut s'avoir que les données sont maintenant encryptées à l'aide du PCB ou circuit imprimé situé dans le boitier externe. Il est donc inutile d'essayer de sortir le disque dur et de le brancher directement sur une carte mère pour récupérer des données sur le disque dur. Au mieux vous pourrez voir si le problème vient du disque dur ou du boitier mais vous devrez savoir comment utiliser le boitier pour décrypter ensuite les données. _

sur ce site http://www.deadhardrive.com/DHDFr/disque-dur-externe-non-reconnu.html.
Donc visiblement le démontage et branchement sur un autre bridge va rien changer malheureusement .... quelqu'un a t il déjà branché un WD en usb 3.0 sur un nouveau bridge ???


----------



## Pascal 77 (19 Novembre 2012)

hellrider a dit:


> Et si je met mon disque dans la tour d'un vieux Pc pour voir si va fonctionne avant d'acheter un dock c'est une mauvaise idée ? (Risque de destruction des données ??)



Oui, mauvais plan, sauf si ton disque est formaté "PC" avec un schéma de table de partition de type "MBR".



hellrider a dit:


> je viens de voir également que
> _Mise à jour 2012: Pour les disques durs Western Digital 2.5 et 3.5 pouces en usb 3.0 ainsi que les disques durs Seagate en 3.5 pouces uniquement, il faut s'avoir que les données sont maintenant encryptées à l'aide du PCB ou circuit imprimé situé dans le boitier externe. Il est donc inutile d'essayer de sortir le disque dur et de le brancher directement sur une carte mère pour récupérer des données sur le disque dur. Au mieux vous pourrez voir si le problème vient du disque dur ou du boitier mais vous devrez savoir comment utiliser le boitier pour décrypter ensuite les données. _
> 
> sur ce site http://www.deadhardrive.com/DHDFr/disque-dur-externe-non-reconnu.html.
> Donc visiblement le démontage et branchement sur un autre bridge va rien changer malheureusement .... quelqu'un a t il déjà branché un WD en usb 3.0 sur un nouveau bridge ???



Ça, c'est un autre problème, mais là, je n'ai pas de solution autre que le SAV du fabricant à te proposer


----------



## hellrider (19 Novembre 2012)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Ça, c'est un autre problème, mais là, je n'ai pas de solution autre que le SAV du fabricant à te proposer



c'est marqué "mise à jour 2012" mon DD étant d'avril 2011, je tente !

J'ai été voir le service informatique de mon école, ils ont un dock de ce type http://www.macway.com/fr/product/13...esata-usb-20-pour-disques-durs-sata-2535.html

donc je vais tenter de l'utiliser avant de passer aux achats ! Problème, il faut que je démonte la carte avec le port USB branché dessus, mais j'ai pas les outils sous le coude ...!
Bref je vais vous tenir au courant ....!


----------



## Rübi (22 Novembre 2012)

Bonjour à vous,

alors j'ai essayé de connecté mon DD sur iMac pour avoir plus de jus dans les ports USB.
Et effectivement ça à marché, le dd est monté sur le bureau, mais il est arrivé le même problème qu'avec mon Macbook. Durant le transfert des données, la barre d'avancement s'est stoppé, et plus rien à faire. J'ai donc été obligé de retirer le périphérique. Et depuis plus rien le DD n'apparait plus nul part, un problème sans fin...si vous avez des infos ou une technique pour au moins pouvoir forcer le formatage.

Voila merci à vous


----------



## hellrider (27 Novembre 2012)

Salut !

Bon alors j'ai démonté le disque, et là maintenant je crois que je suis cuit ...!
voici en image mon problème :

voici le DD sans son boitier





comme on peut le voir ici le port USB empêche d'utiliser les broches que l'on voit sur le DD et de le brancher sur un "dock"






Ni une ni deux je trouve un tournevis et démonte la carte verte en espérant que le port USB viennent avec et ainsi pouvoir brancher le DD ...






Manque de bol tout est connecté à la dite carte verte... Donc aucune possibilité de brancher le DD autrement qu'avec le port USB et donc de contourner le bridge si il est HS .... des idées ??


----------



## Pascal 77 (27 Novembre 2012)

hellrider a dit:


> des idées ??



Je passe  en dehors of course du recours à la société spécialisée qui, moyennant un bras (plus au moins un &#339;il pour les faux frais) pourra essayer (jamais d'engagement de résultat) de récupérer tes données.)

Enfin, si, une idée quand même : ne jamais acheter de DD externe Western Digital !


----------



## hellrider (27 Novembre 2012)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Enfin, si, une idée quand même : ne jamais acheter de DD externe Western Digital !



Alors ça c'est certain ! d'ailleurs que conseille tu comme marque ? j'ai vu sur le net que lacie a pas l'air mal, tu en penses quoi ? d'autres suggestions ?

J'ai trouvé d'autre truc d'ailleurs ou les gens faisaient carrément des soudures pour contourner le branchement USB et brancher le DD sur le mini port sata qui dépasse ... mais qu'elle galère !

je fais passer mon DD a un pote qui s'y connait mieux et qui récupère des données on verra ce qu'il en tire ...!


----------



## Pascal 77 (28 Novembre 2012)

hellrider a dit:


> Alors ça c'est certain ! d'ailleurs que conseille tu comme marque ? j'ai vu sur le net que lacie a pas l'air mal, tu en penses quoi ? d'autres suggestions ?
> 
> J'ai trouvé d'autre truc d'ailleurs ou les gens faisaient carrément des soudures pour contourner le branchement USB et brancher le DD sur le mini port sata qui dépasse ... mais qu'elle galère !
> 
> je fais passer mon DD a un pote qui s'y connait mieux et qui récupère des données on verra ce qu'il en tire ...!



LaCie, c'est comme tous les autres, il y a des problèmes parfois, mais dans l'ensemble, ils ne sont pas mal. Perso, j'ai un boîtier LaCie (je dis "boîtier" parce que j'ai remplacé le disque de 80 Go dedans par un 500 Go, histoire de dire &#8230; ) qui me donne satisfaction pour ce qu'il est (un simple boîtier USB2), mais j'ai aussi un disque MemUp acheté au supermarché du coin (mon disque TM), quant à mes cinq autres disques externes (eh oui, j'en ai sept ), ce sont tous des "montages", un boîtier acheté vide ou récupéré, et un disque que j'ai mis dedans (j'ai même un disque dans un boîtier 5,25 ayant à l'origine contenu un graveur externe).

Pour conclure, je te dirais que quelle que soit la marque, il est probable qu'un jour ou l'autre, il y aura un problème (en matière de disque dur, la question n'est pas "est-ce qu'il va tomber en panne ?", mais bien "Quand tombera-t-il en panne ?"), ce que je reproche à ton WD, ce n'est pas qu'il ait un problème, c'est que WD se soit démerdé pour que quand ça arrive, rien ne puisse être récupéré, dans tous les miens, en cas de problème, je récupère soit le disque, soit le boîtier, il ne m'est arrivé qu'une seule fois de perdre les deux en raison d'une panne rarissime du disque qui a fait qu'il a bousillé aussi le circuit d'alimentation du boîtier, ainsi que son bloc d'alim externe, d'ailleurs, tout a pété :sick:

EDIT : tout ça dit, il n'en reste pas moins que je trouve que la durée de vie des disques actuels, c'est plus ce que c'était, j'ai encore ici quelques très vieux disques (dont deux ont plus de 20 ans, des SCSI de 2,5 pouces de 80 et 120 *M*o) qui refusent obstinément de tomber en panne, alors que d'autres plus récents &#8230; 




Non non, ça n'étaient pas tous les miens, la plupart étaient à mes clients, mais j'en ai déjà mis trois ou quatre fois autant à la benne !


----------



## hellrider (28 Novembre 2012)

Ok merci pour tous ces conseils ! Visiblement t'es bien équipé !

Et la capsule timemachine ça serait bien comme méthode ? Je me dis que avec la sauvegarde en WIFI on passe plus son temps a brancher/débrancher donc peut être que ça aide à garder les données plus longtemps ? Mais vu le prix faut que ça vaille vraiment le coup sinon aucun intérêt ....!

j'ai lu dans je sais plus quel post que tu conseils plutôt un 3,5" pour la sauvegarde c'est plus fiable ?


----------



## Pascal 77 (28 Novembre 2012)

hellrider a dit:


> Et la capsule timemachine ça serait bien comme méthode ? Je me dis que avec la sauvegarde en WIFI on passe plus son temps a brancher/débrancher donc peut être que ça aide à garder les données plus longtemps ? Mais vu le prix faut que ça vaille vraiment le coup sinon aucun intérêt ....!



Ça n'en vaut pas le coup, c'est hyper lent, hyper cher, mais pas plus hyper fiable qu'un bête disque USB



hellrider a dit:


> j'ai lu dans je sais plus quel post que tu conseils plutôt un 3,5" pour la sauvegarde c'est plus fiable ?



Moi, je préfère, ils sont un peu plus robustes mécaniquement parlant, cela dit, c'est vrai que plus ça va, plus la différence s'estompe, les mécaniques des 2,5 ont tendance à rattraper celles des 3,5 sur le plan de la fiabilité, dans ma "pile d'épave", il n'y a qu'un seul disque (un 2,5 pouces de 30 Go venant d'un iBook G4) qui n'y soit venu pour cause "mécanique", pour le reste, deux ou trois causes "accidentelles" (crash des têtes suite à une chute), et une grosse majorité de problèmes purement électroniques, or, c'est bien là que le bas blesse, s'ils sont plus résistant mécaniquement parlant, les disques actuels semblent de plus en plus fragiles sur le plan électronique !


----------



## Locke (29 Novembre 2012)

J'ai donné 4 USB 3,5" de 2004 qui tournent encore chez une amie. Et perso, sur 8 USB 2,5", 4 de 2008 ne bronchent pas et ce sont les plus utilisés en plus _(4 marques différentes)_.

Pas mal le stock Collector en IDE.


----------



## Pascal 77 (29 Novembre 2012)

Locke a dit:


> Pas mal le stock Collector en IDE.



Oh, il y a quelques SATA dans le tas, pas que de l'IDE !


----------



## macabee (29 Novembre 2012)

il y a le viagra , ça peut aider la montée du dd , ou de francis ...


----------



## hellrider (5 Décembre 2012)

Bon ba voilà mon pote m'a rendue mon DD, il n'a rien pu faire ! Ses logiciels de réparation/récupération (windows/linux) non plus !

donc voici la solution ultime :

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B0042KFLIU/ref=oh_details_o00_s00_i00

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00829THK0/ref=oh_details_o00_s00_i01

Deux nouveaux DD ! temps pis pour mes données, j'ai du perdre un an de vie numérique (j'ai une autre sauvegarde qui date d'avant l'achat de mon mac ...!) donc le pire est évité !

Si jamais quelqu'un trouve une solution, je suis preneur !


----------

